# Rain Gutter Spout Extensions



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know if there are different manufactures or not, but I picked up a set at the loacl RV parts store and they do NOT fit my TT. They are supposed to just clip on the existing spouts but they are not even close and there is no way to make them fit. I have only had my TT about 3 weeks and already getting black streaks from the short spouts. Too bad.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine came with longer rain gutters and the streaks are there. There is nothing you can do to eliminate them from being









My personal opinion is they are from the aluminum on the roof. The newer, more streaks. As it ages, less.

John


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I used the extensions on my Sunnybrook trailer and they worked fine, fit perfect and cut down on the black streaks. They do not fit on the Outbacks at all. My dealer said to clip clothespins on the spouts.

Linda


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I put them on mine and they work fine. Only problem is they stick out further and tend to grab tree branches when pulling in/out of campsites. Usually the tree wins this one. Since the extensions only come in a 4 pack, I now have 3 spares.
Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I put them on ours and they work great, haven't lost any yet either. I've only seen one kind of spout on the gutters, I wonder why the extensions won't fit yours







Got any pics??

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I put gutter extentsion on mine that also clipn-on
All went on fine except one gave me a little trouble with it
You could also tryStreak A-way

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I installed these on mine over a year ago with no problem. They cut down on the black streaks on my Outback. Best I remember, they are marked for left/right side.

*GUTTER SPOUT EXTENSIONS*


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> My personal opinion is they are from the aluminum on the roof. The newer, more streaks. As it ages, less.


The Sydney's have aluminum roof's.....mine is rubber.

Don't worry John, I just messing with you. Yes the black streaks are caused by dirt that settles on the roof, then gets washed down the side when it rains. We used to get them on the ambulances all the time, and those roof's were fiberglass.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bought a four-pack from Camping World and put them on my TT. No problem. One took a little twisting to get it on, but they're there!

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I used 1/2" clear plastic hose and attached them to the existing gutters using a rivet, then used an exacto knife to cut a "U" shape in to match the contour of the existing gutter. Left about 3 inches extending out.
Works fine and cuts down significantly on the black streaks.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I purchased the standard issue ones from CW also. And like Eugene said, they are marked for left or right. If I remember, it wasn't immediately obvious how they snap on the existing gutter. But once you figure it out, they go on just fine.

Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What brand did you get. I a set for my trailer 2 years ago and they work great. Just snap them on.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > My personal opinion is they are from the aluminum on the roof. The newer, more streaks. As it ages, less.
> 
> 
> The Sydney's have aluminum roof's.....mine is rubber.
> ...


The aluminum up there is the framework of the roof vents and the AC fins.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I used the same ones that ee4308 provided the link to. I installed them 3 years ago and I have not lost one yet, and they work great.

Chris


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

The ones I bought look just like the ones in the link provided by ee4308 also but I cant get them to work. The existing spouts on my 07 must be different.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I use wooden clothespins all around. Lost one when the TT got too close to a tree. Easily replaced. Plastic clothespins would probably work fine too.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

My 2007 has the same gutter extensions installed that were shown in the link without any problems. I don't know why your 2007 would be any different.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

RCColby said:


> I put them on mine and they work fine. Only problem is they stick out further and tend to grab tree branches when pulling in/out of campsites. Usually the tree wins this one. Since the extensions only come in a 4 pack, I now have 3 spares.
> Bob


Ours work GREAT







on our Outback. We bought ours when they first came out and now I see there are "knock-offs" out there. Maybe these "knock-offs" aren't up to par with the originals.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Got them and love them









Thor


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Try this gutter extender http://www.streak-away.com/


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

camping479 said:


> I put them on ours and they work great, haven't lost any yet either. I've only seen one kind of spout on the gutters, I wonder why the extensions won't fit yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I bought the original style and they work GREAT!







They snapped right on and the keep the black streaks to a minimum. A real improvement!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Rip said:


> Try this gutter extender http://www.streak-away.com/


I purchased these, lost 3 out of the 4 on the first trip out







.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Keeping the roof clean, and the gutters themselves , is key. When it is bath time for the OB, I lean a ladder on the garage roof, walk from the garage roof onto the OB roof (yes, I walk on my roof) and scrub the roof with ordinary car wash using a telescopic washing brush for RVs. Use Simple Green and a small handheld brush for the stubborn stains. Also important to clean the gutters themselves. Dirt builds up in them, and if you clean the roof and don't clean the gutters, you are wasting your time.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Rip said:


> Try this gutter extender http://www.streak-away.com/


We use these also, but lost two in the past year. Just replaced them with wooden clothes pins.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

CanadaCruizin said:


> I use wooden clothespins all around. Lost one when the TT got too close to a tree. Easily replaced.


A couple of nice things about plain old clothes pins, is 1) they're cheap, and 2) they are 83.7% biodegradable if you should happen to lose one (or two.)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I also installed the snap-on style offered by Camping World which fit perfectly. 2 years and no black streaks. Yeah, I'm pleased.

Ya just gotta get the right ones.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Rip said:


> Try this gutter extender http://www.streak-away.com/


Had them on mine but lost 2 
So now I put the clip on ones from my dealer they hold on better

Don


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Just curious, has anyone used hot melt glue to keep them on? Or any other adhesive? I need to get some extenders on the old 30rls.

Jeff


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

outbackj said:


> Just curious, has anyone used hot melt glue to keep them on? Or any other adhesive?


That might not be such a good idea. The extenders do stick out a ways, and they can easily get caught-up in brush or tree branches. I'd think you'd want the extender to come off, rather than the entire gutter.

Ed


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

They did take a little twisting to clip in - but they work fine. I have had good luck with Protect-All to keep streaks in other areas from being too stubborn to remove.


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Just curious, has anyone used hot melt glue to keep them on? Or any other adhesive?


That might not be such a good idea. The extenders do stick out a ways, and they can easily get caught-up in brush or tree branches. I'd think you'd want the extender to come of, rather than the entire gutter.

Ed
[/quote]

See why I brought it up? I didn't think of that, maybe just saved myself more work than just scrubbing black streaks. Thank you very much. Do you think that clothes pins are the way to go?

Jeff


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Clothes pins work...because the water just trails down the pin and away from the sidewall. I've used this method...but they don't like to hang on at Interstate speeds sometimes.


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Well as I see it, that might just have to be part of my set up and break down routine. Gutter extensions. One more thing to add to the list. Setting up camp is one of those things that I really enjoy doing. Kind of like personalizing my tiny spot of the outdoors. Well, take care I am sure we will chat again. I won't be camping for a couple of months but I think I will get both and see which one I prefer. See ya.

Jeff


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

outbackj said:


> Well as I see it, that might just have to be part of my set up and break down routine. Gutter extensions.


I can only speak for our Streak-A-Way (http://www.streak-away.com/) extensions, but we leave them on all the time and they stay on.

Ed


----------

